
Configuration as Code - ravibhatt
http://www.xmsxmx.com/configuration-as-code/
======
ravibhatt
At least on two occasions i have seen configuration as literal code (like in
config as java, scala, python code). While config as code could be beneficial,
using it as literal code is not optimal.

